# iPad - How do you write on it?



## Casse (Oct 16, 2009)

This may be a silly question but I'm considering an iPad and one of the purposes would be to take notes at work.

My handwriting is awful and it would be very useful to be able to take notes electronically without typing on my notebook which in certain cases isn't acceptable.

So is it possible to take electronic notes on the iPad without actually typing on the keyboard? If so how do you do it? Thanks for any thoughts on this.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

They have tons of note taking apps. You can get a stylus or just use your finger.  It does take some practice though.


----------



## Casse (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks   

I'm hoping to make it to Best Buy this weekend to give it a try.

I was hoping for a Black Friday bundle similar to the iPod deals but so far nothing in the ads.... I really don't "need" an iPad but for some reason I want one


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

What ipod deals?


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

I like the software keyboard, but i also have a Bluetooth keyboard I pop out for heavy typing


----------



## Casse (Oct 16, 2009)

corkyb said:


> What ipod deals?


Bundle w/gift card - Target

So far nothing for iPads


----------

